# Fisher plow Controller Female end of harness



## 67Mopar (Mar 2, 2007)

Does fisher have a replacement part / Pigtail for the six pin harness side so I can plug in my controller , My harness is missing that pc, someone hacked it off before I got the wires, instead of just unpluging it. 

Thanks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure about fisher. But you can buy the ends and pins aftermarket and do it yourself


----------



## 67Mopar (Mar 2, 2007)

Ive driven buy this place called U do It electronics, 2 times in the last week its out of my way, but I may have to go back they have a crazy amount of electronic stuff like that, but Im using a controller that is on loan so I need to find the right pc. The has got to be a part number for this somewhere.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a Molex connector if that's what your refering to


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

western, which uses the same controller as fisher, offers this adapter (part 62392) to convert from the old big rubber plug connection to the the new molex connection.

buy this, cut the wires in the middle, discard the big rubber connector end, and then splice the molex end into your truck side harness (assuming this is the end you need - which i think it is)

and fyi - if you do go this route, i could use the big rubber end if you plan to discard it.

http://www.storksauto.com/index.php...o-molex-black-plug-to-white-fisher-21019.html


----------



## 67Mopar (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll let ya know if i go that route


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe something cheap off ebay like this to cut up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fisher-West...Parts_Accessories&hash=item565d1c6cb5&vxp=mtr


----------



## 67Mopar (Mar 2, 2007)

Been looking for months for a deal like that, I sucked it up and bought the repair kit from fisher, 45 bucks for the connector and 5 inches of pigtail wire from the dealer, with my discount.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

wouldn't have western part 62392 worked? and for $15 less?


----------



## 67Mopar (Mar 2, 2007)

local dealer Fisher only, no western parts


----------

